# 2 subs at each side of room



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Do I measure my subs seperatly or together ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Together... and equalize them together with one channel of filters or with the channels coupled if using the BFD and you need two inputs outputs.


----------

